# Beall or Axminster collet chuck.



## Teniko (Jan 4, 2006)

Regarding the Beall and the Axminster collet chucks, anyone have one or know the pros and cons to each? I turn mainly pens and birdhouses and would like to buy one of these chucks. Any imput would be appreciated. Dave


----------



## vick (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a Beall and am happy with it.  The biggest difference i know of is the type of collet's it uses.  Beall uses an er-32 collet than can go up to 3/4 inch.  I think the axminster can only go up to 3/8 inch (er-16 i think).


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 4, 2006)

Beall is the way to go, as said already, it takes a wider range of collet sizes. I have mine for over a year and could not be happier with it.


----------



## dfurlano (Jan 4, 2006)

There are a lot of manufacturers of these sets that range to well over 1 inch collet sizes.  Here are some examples.

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2229

http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNSRIT?PMPXNO=2206963&PMT4NO=0


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 4, 2006)

What do you mean?? The one is a max of 5/8" and the other is a max of 3/4" collet size.
The point is that the collet chuck must be adaptable to our wood lathes. This can be done with either using the morse taper (but then you better use  a draw bar) or you screw it onto the spindle, thats the way my Beall attaches to the lathe spindle. There are numerous type of collet chucks out there, but mostly for metal working and often cannot be used, i.e. adapted to our type of lathes. Most of our wood lathes have a MT 2 taper and for this only ER20 or ER 25 collet chucks are available (ER 20 is max of 1/2"; ER 25 is max of 5/8").
Check it out yourself:
http://www.hhip.com/products/product_category.php?category=1817758963




> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />There are a lot of manufacturers of these sets that range to well over 1 inch collet sizes.  Here are some examples.
> 
> http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2229
> ...


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 4, 2006)

I recently asked Richard Kleinhenz this same question, and his answer was essintially that the Bealle was the better way to go because it used industry standard ER32 collets that are available in 1/16" and 1mm increments from 2 - 20 mm; and that it pulled the collets open when it is unscrewed.   

The Axminster is a bad design that misses the point - it compresses only.  You need to whack it through the headstock to release the collet.  It also has a smaller range of collets to 12mm.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info Russ!

Any ideas who has the best deal on the Bealle?


----------



## Teniko (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you for the info, Beall it is[].


----------



## coach (Jan 4, 2006)

I have the axeminster and love it!


----------



## wayneis (Jan 4, 2006)

I've tried both and I own the Beall with no intention of purchasing the Axminster although I do own the Axminster bowl chuck and it works great.

Wayne


----------



## Deere41h (Jan 5, 2006)

I looked at both and came to the conclusion that the Beall would fit my need better.  Bought one in the last month and I do like it.  Just made my own mandrel for it as well.


----------



## Teniko (Jan 5, 2006)

Coach, you must be very happy right now[]. Congatulations!!!!!!


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teniko_
> <br />Coach, you must be very happy right now[]. Congatulations!!!!!!



What does that comment have to do with a Beale or Aximaster [xx(] [] [xx(]


----------



## Leather Man (Jan 5, 2006)

Jim,
I have been checking a lot of places for the best deal for the Beall Collet Chuck. I found that CSUSA ended up being the cheapest place for the chuck and The Little Machine Shop had the best price on the collet sets. I got the 18 peice set, 3/32" to 1/2". H&H has the collets for $9.50 each, but by the time you pay for the handling and fright for one or two collets, it was cheaper to buy the sets.
Ben


----------



## Teniko (Jan 5, 2006)

Anthony, I was reading the responces and saw coach had posted on my question and coach is from Texas and Texas had just won the national championship so I thought it would be nice to say congratulations.[:I]


----------



## coach (Jan 5, 2006)

Hook 'em!


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coach_
> <br />Hook 'em!



If I have to read that one more time today.....
I just may take the afternoon off and go shoot a bull []


----------



## wayneis (Jan 5, 2006)

Ben the best deal is to buy the chuck from Craft Supply and then the er32 collets from a company like Enco or some of the other metal works companies.  They have awsome sales and even free shipping at times.

Wayne


----------



## Leather Man (Jan 5, 2006)

Wayne,
I have not been able to find Enco on the net. I keep coming up with an electronic page. Do you have a link to Enco?
Thanks
Ben


----------



## vick (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.use-enco.com


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 5, 2006)

Check these out, they are so far the cheapest ones I could find:
http://www.hhip.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=900-0005-240


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 6, 2006)

I have both a Beall collet chuck and an Axminster collet chuck.  I started with the Beall and like it a lot, except for one minor complaint that, because of it's fat blunt shape, it creates clearance problems.  That's the primary reason I also got an Axminster chuck.  The Axminster chuck's small tapered head gives much better clearance.  Also the Axminster chuck's knurled collar does not require a wrench to tighten.  With the Beall, you need one wrench to tighten and somestimes 2 wrenches (working in opposite directions) to loosen.  Construction-wise, they are about equally accurate, with runout less than 0.001".  The problem with the Axminster is it's limited collet sizing.  There are only 3 Axminster collet sizes and none will fit a Berea B mandrel.  However, someone else in this thread pointed out that it may take ER-16 collets, in which case, you may be able to buy a set of ER-16 collets to work with both 1/4" and Berea B mandrels.

Steve


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Jan 6, 2006)

Anyone want me to run a group buy on the Beall collet chuck?  Since I already order from them we could do a quick one.


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 6, 2006)

I'd be interested.   Of course, SWMBO wouldn't. [B)]


----------



## Thumbs (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh man!  I hate to hear this!  How much are we talking about cost wise?[:0][][B)][]


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm out of the office right now, I'll get some prices for everyone tonight.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 6, 2006)

Steve,
The Axminister Collet Chuck does in fact use ER20 collets. I won one at the Rendezvous in Provo last summer and since I had the Beall I did some horse trading. And the ER20 size only goes to 1/2 inch.
Do a good turn daily!'
Don


The 





> _Originally posted by Borg_B_Borg_
> <br />I have both a Beall collet chuck and an Axminster collet chuck.  I started with the Beall and like it a lot, except for one minor complaint that, because of it's fat blunt shape, it creates clearance problems.  That's the primary reason I also got an Axminster chuck.  The Axminster chuck's small tapered head gives much better clearance.  Also the Axminster chuck's knurled collar does not require a wrench to tighten.  With the Beall, you need one wrench to tighten and somestimes 2 wrenches (working in opposite directions) to loosen.  Construction-wise, they are about equally accurate, with runout less than 0.001".  The problem with the Axminster is it's limited collet sizing.  There are only 3 Axminster collet sizes and none will fit a Berea B mandrel.  However, someone else in this thread pointed out that it may take ER-16 collets, in which case, you may be able to buy a set of ER-16 collets to work with both 1/4" and Berea B mandrels.
> 
> Steve


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 6, 2006)

A set on ebay is $169 with the "make an offer" choice. I offered $125 but did not hear back.  would be interested in a set....the are available for around $9.50-$11.00 if purchased individually. I would be interested in a set for the right price. I have in fact checked the price and almost ordered a set last evening. I will hold off until the g roup buy works out or not.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Thumbs_
> <br />Oh man!  I hate to hear this!  How much are we talking about cost wise?[:0][][B)][]


----------



## Teniko (Jan 6, 2006)

I would be in with a group buy. E-mail with particulars please.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Jan 6, 2006)

Okay here are some prices, but I'm a little confused on the terminology since I've never used one of these before.  The 3/4" and 1" collet chuck, nut and spanner would be $59.  The 1 1/4", 1 1/2" and 33mm collet chuck nut and spanner would be $62.  If you want the chuck kit with 5 E.R.-32 Collets then add $75 to the above prices.  They also sell individual collets, but it looks like you can get them cheaper than the $18 I would have to charge per collet.  The 5 collets included in the package are 1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 5/8" and 3/4".  I'll put them up on my website on Monday if people are interested in doing this.  Post here if just want the chuck or the set.  That way I know what has to go up on the site.  Hope this helps some people out.


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 6, 2006)

Count me in for a 1" chuck only.  I assume the 1" chuck fits the Jet Mini lathe.  

Thanks!!


----------



## Teniko (Jan 6, 2006)

I would want the chuck and the 5 collets.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't forget that these collets are quite wide spaced - for the B mandrel one needs additionally a 5/16" collet. The collets are spaced in /16" to get the full range of holding ability.



> _Originally posted by Tangboy5000_
> <br />Okay here are some prices, but I'm a little confused on the terminology since I've never used one of these before.  The 3/4" and 1" collet chuck, nut and spanner would be $59.  The 1 1/4", 1 1/2" and 33mm collet chuck nut and spanner would be $62.  If you want the chuck kit with 5 E.R.-32 Collets then add $75 to the above prices.  They also sell individual collets, but it looks like you can get them cheaper than the $18 I would have to charge per collet.  The 5 collets included in the package are 1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 5/8" and 3/4".  I'll put them up on my website on Monday if people are interested in doing this.  Post here if just want the chuck or the set.  That way I know what has to go up on the site.  Hope this helps some people out.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 6, 2006)

Charles,
I'd LOVE the 1"x8TPI with 5 collets, thanks!!!!  Just let me know how/when to make payment.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 8, 2006)

Don, how certain are you of this?  I'm looking at my 1/4" Axminster collet and compared it to the dimensions of an ER(SA)-16 collet spec. on 

http://www.tmsmith.com/products/groups/collets/p43.pdf

and found them to be quite different.

The specs. of my Axminster's collet are:
A=0.810
B=1/4"
C=1.230"

whereas the specs. for an ER(SA)-16 according to the link are:
A=0.6299"
B=1/4"
C=1.083"

I'd like to buy a couple of collets on eBay but can't be certain they'll fit.

Steve



> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Steve,
> The Axminister Collet Chuck does in fact use ER16 collets.
> Don


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 8, 2006)

I think that you will find that the Axminster Collet Chuck uses the ER-20 collets.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 8, 2006)

Based on the specs. on the link I mentioned, it appears my Axminster collet is actually closer to an ER(SA)-20.  I'd love to solve this puzzle.  Actually I'm quite certain now that it's ER20.  An ER20 7-8mm  collet that fits a Berea B mandrel is available on eBay for $10 apiece (eBay item number 7571324043).  

Steve


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 8, 2006)

The Axminster collets are indeed the ER-20 and they are listed as such on the Axminster website.  I corrected the error in my previous message. I was thinking 20 and typed 25.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axminster-Collets-for-Junior-Chuck-29924.htm


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll be adding a link in the Business classifieds in just a moment.


----------



## angboy (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tangboy5000_
> <br />I'll be adding a link in the Business classifieds in just a moment.



Will the price be the same when you carry them just as regular stock, or would we need to order now to get this group buy price? Thanks!


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Jan 9, 2006)

No it will be the same.  The only time I ever had to change the price from a group buy was with the pen refills, because they over nighted them from Germany and the shipping bill was just crazy.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 9, 2006)

Individual collets (ER-32) are available from http://www.hhip.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=900-0005-240 for $9.50 each. The Little Machine shop has them in sets @ ~$10 each, but the shipping price structure is identical on both sites (probably the same company). Shipping is $1.99 for first item and $0.49 for each additional. Based on this, unless you need a specific size or two, getting the set is less expensive. I only mention this b/c I'll likely be getting a Beall from Charles soon and I wanted to find the best prices on collets.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 9, 2006)

Steve,
I'm glad you checked and did not take my advice. The axminster collet chuck takes the ER-20 collets, not the ER-16 as I reported.. I was not as ambitious as Russ...he added 5 and I subtracted 4. Sorry for the incorrect info..I hope the confusion is now somewhat claeared up.  Just call me DUH!
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Borg_B_Borg_
> <br />Don, how certain are you of this?  I'm looking at my 1/4" Axminster collet and compared it to the dimensions of an ER(SA)-16 collet spec. on
> 
> http://www.tmsmith.com/products/groups/collets/p43.pdf
> ...


----------



## JimGo (Jan 9, 2006)

OK, next logical question... with what size collets do you recommend starting?  Obviously the 1/4" and 5/16", since that's what the pen mandrels need.  Are there any other sizes that I should order now, such that I'm not kicking myself a week from now because I forgot to order some, and I could have used it to help with bottle stoppers, etc?  Basically, what are your top three or five most frequently used collet sizes?


----------



## vick (Jan 9, 2006)

Jim I just got mine a little while ago but I started out getting the 1/4 to 3/4 by eigths.  I quickly found that this would hold none of my pin chucks so I ended up augmenting the rest of the sizes between 3/8 and 1/2.  A set is probably more economical in the long run but I do not think I will have a use for all of the collets under 1/4

so currently I have 1/4,3/8,13/32,7/16,1/2,5/8, and 3/4.

I do not use a B mandrel.  So far besides the mandrel collet (1/4) the ones between 3/8 and 1/2 are the most used.  Like I said I have not had it long though and it probably depends alot on what kits you use.


----------



## driften (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Individual collets (ER-32) are available from http://www.hhip.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=900-0005-240 for $9.50 each. The Little Machine shop has them in sets @ ~$10 each, but the shipping price structure is identical on both sites (probably the same company). Shipping is $1.99 for first item and $0.49 for each additional. Based on this, unless you need a specific size or two, getting the set is less expensive. I only mention this b/c I'll likely be getting a Beall from Charles soon and I wanted to find the best prices on collets.



I tried to order from hhip.com and its just the handling that is $1.99 +.49 per item after that. The ups ground on two collets is $8 on top of that. 

From some reason their order page does not work correctly via firefox or Safari so I guess I will try some place else. I only saw the collet sets at Little Machine Shop.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 10, 2006)

Don, whether you call yourself DUH or not, you certainly pushed me to look in the right direction.  I just won an 11-piece set (1/8" to 1/2" in 1/32 increments) of ER-20 collets on eBay for $61, not a bad price at all.  I only hope I'll receive the item because the seller has bad feedback.  

Now I just have to figure out a way to back out of a purchase of three individual ER-20 collets without the seller giving me three negative feedbacks.  I bought those 3 collets before I saw the 11-piece set.[:0] 

Steve




> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Steve,
> I'm glad you checked and did not take my advice. The axminster collet chuck takes the ER-20 collets, not the ER-16 as I reported.. I was not as ambitious as Russ...he added 5 and I subtracted 4. Sorry for the incorrect info..I hope the confusion is now somewhat claeared up.  Just call me DUH!
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


----------



## JimGo (Jan 10, 2006)

Steve,
Re-sell them on eBay individually.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice price Steve....good luck on the other 3. I made an offer on a set of ER-32's forl my Beall but got no response. Guess he thought I offered too little.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------

